# Usar aceite para suspensión de moto??



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hola!
Le cuento que desarmé mi suspensión para pintarla y al momento de querer armarla, me llevé la desagradable sorpresa que no hay por ningún lado aceite para la suspensión :madman: , podré ponerle aceite de suspensión para moto sin dañar los retenes y o'rings?? 

Si alguien lo ha hecho por favor díganme que marca y tipo, tengo una suspensión RockShox Duke.
Gracias!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

No problema, solo asegurate que sea del mismo peso.


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

lalocotequinta said:


> No problema, solo asegurate que sea del mismo peso.


Creo que para esta suspensión el del 5wt, voy ahorita a la Yamaha o Honda a ver si tienen.
¡Gracias!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo he usado el Yamalube G5 toda la vida (que tiene un peso 5wt mas o menos estandar, ya que de marca a marca varia la viscosidad, a veces mucho).

Huyele a los aceites de MTB... es el mismo aceite que de moto, pero mas caro y menos cantidad.

Haz una busqueda por "aceite" en este foro... Tacubaya y yo tuvimos una discusion aparentemente bizantina acerca de donde conseguir aceite, por ahi y te sirve.

Checate este articulo... http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/bikesuspension.htm

y este otro...

http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/lowspeed.htm

Todo el articulo esta jugoso, pero la tabla de al final es lo que buscas.


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Warp said:


> Yo he usado el Yamalube G5 toda la vida (que tiene un peso 5wt mas o menos estandar, ya que de marca a marca varia la viscosidad, a veces mucho).
> 
> Huyele a los aceites de MTB... es el mismo aceite que de moto, pero mas caro y menos cantidad.
> 
> ...


ok. ya leí el artículo (lo que pude entender jaja), y pues voy a probar con el G5 que creo que conseguiré más fácilmente. Gracias por compartir tu experiencia.


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

vocho77 said:


> ok. ya leí el artículo (lo que pude entender jaja), y pues voy a probar con el G5 que creo que conseguiré más fácilmente. Gracias por compartir tu experiencia.


Pues nada, nadie tiene el dichoso aceite para suspensión aqui en xalapa veracruz, la verdad ya me desespere y tendré que caer un las garras de los de Benotto que cobran muchísimo por enviarme las cosas!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vocho77 said:


> Pues nada, nadie tiene el dichoso aceite para suspensión aqui en xalapa veracruz, la verdad ya me desespere y tendré que caer un las garras de los de Benotto que cobran muchísimo por enviarme las cosas!!!


TRata en Veracruz...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

lalocotequinta: Recuerda que no existe dicha terminologia de peso (o weight) para aceites, ya que W o WT que comunmente lees en las botellas significa Winter. Mejor usa el termino viscocidad (la cual comunmente se mide en cST).

Warp: Yo se que sabes esto y se te barrió


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> lalocotequinta: Recuerda que no existe dicha terminologia de peso (o weight) para aceites, ya que W o WT que comunmente lees en las botellas significa Winter. Mejor usa el termino viscocidad (la cual comunmente se mide en cST).
> 
> Warp: Yo se que sabes esto y se te barrió


Si, y no.

Lo de la famosa W es un desmadre...

http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Suspension_Fluid

En donde si significa winter es en los aceites multigrado. wt se usa comunmente (que no quiere decir correctamente) para aceites de suspension, por alguna extraña razon.

En la industria usualmente usamos los grados ISO para maquinas rotativas y SAE para vehiculos. Para una turbina, tu pides un ISO VG32 (por ejemplo) y cualquier fabricante te da un ISO VG32... porque saben la perra demanda que les puede caer si proporcionan un aceite de diferente especificacion que la requerida.

Pero las industrias automotriz y motociclista, son un verdadero despapaye.

Ya se que la viscosidad se mide en Stokes, Unidades Saybolt o similar y representa la resistencia de un fluido a fluir por orificio/tuberia/superficie.... pero la neta mejor puse el link por weba.

Por otro lado, si ves las tabla de PDV, vas a notar que los aceites de OEM (Honda, Yamaha, Suzuki) son muy similares para los grados de la botella... probablemente porque procedan del mismo fabricante o estandaricen para poder usar de un fluido u otro ya que una fabrica no se amarra a un solo fabricante por aquello del no te entumas.

Es una explicacion muy larga para que al final, la mayoria de los usuarios no notemos un diferencia de 2cSt que probablemente se pueda compensar con un click o dos de los ajustes.

Tu bein sabes que la viscosidad del aceite es solo un factor con los que se puede jugar...

Que se trata de exprimir al maximo el rendimiento, si. Pero a veces se pueden tomar compromisos muy cercanos... especialmente cuando la oferta de aceites en nuestro pais es de lo mas pobre.

Que pez?? Cuando ordenamos unas botellas de Redline de diferentes grados para campechanear (esa es otra posibilidad aun mas).

Edit... ya que estamos entrados en razones... si van a buscar el dato de la viscosidad (cSt, SU) de un aceite, busquen la viscosidad a 40C... que es una temperatura de operacion normal de una tijera/shock de MTB. Salvo muy raras excepciones en competicion (de DH, por cierto), un amortiguador de bici trabajara por arriba de esa temperatura.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> lalocotequinta: Recuerda que no existe dicha terminologia de peso (o weight) para aceites, ya que W o WT que comunmente lees en las botellas significa Winter. Mejor usa el termino viscocidad (la cual comunmente se mide en cST).
> 
> Warp: Yo se que sabes esto y se te barrió


...proxima vez que posteo tratare de consultar primero contigo para ver si uso la terminologia correcto. Mea culpa


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Si, y no.
> 
> Lo de la famosa W es un desmadre...
> 
> ...


Así es, sin embargo dice ahi "Suspension oil is labeled by weight because consumers are used to thinking of oil (ie. motor oil & gear oil) in these terms." y tu sabes que motor oil y gear oil se mide en Winter grade, entonces esta mal usarlo de todos modos. El "peso" no es una correcta medida de viscocidad, ya sea usado por cientos de compañias o por unas pocas 



Warp said:


> En la industria usualmente usamos los grados ISO para maquinas rotativas y SAE para vehiculos. Para una turbina, tu pides un ISO VG32 (por ejemplo) y cualquier fabricante te da un ISO VG32... porque saben la perra demanda que les puede caer si proporcionan un aceite de diferente especificacion que la requerida.


Nada que comentar aquí, muy interesante el fact. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Warp said:


> Pero las industrias automotriz y motociclista, son un verdadero despapaye.
> 
> Ya se que la viscosidad se mide en Stokes, Unidades Saybolt o similar y representa la resistencia de un fluido a fluir por orificio/tuberia/superficie.... pero la neta mejor puse el link por weba.
> 
> ...


Si, sin embargo en aceites de suspensión y amortiguadores las variaciones de viscocidad son tan pequeñas que se usa escala centistroke, por eso lo mencioné. Aceites Honda, Yamaha o Suzuki? Quien usa esas porquerías!!! jajajaja.... MAXIMA RACING FTW!  (u Ohlins si tienes mucha mulah)



Warp said:


> Tu bein sabes que la viscosidad del aceite es solo un factor con los que se puede jugar...
> 
> Que se trata de exprimir al maximo el rendimiento, si. Pero a veces se pueden tomar compromisos muy cercanos... especialmente cuando la oferta de aceites en nuestro pais es de lo mas pobre.


Claro que si, pero no es mala idea darle servicio a los amortiguadores y suspensiones usando el fluido que recomienda el diseñador o compañía del mismo. Muchas veces los circuitos estan optimizados para ciertas viscocidades y cambiarlas puede ser benéfico, o muy catastrófico. Es por esto que los Roco usan 3WT mientras que los Fox DHX usan 10WT (en sus equivalencias de cST por supuesto, ya que un 3WT no es necesariamente un 3WT de otra compañía) :thumbsup:



Warp said:


> Que pez?? Cuando ordenamos unas botellas de Redline de diferentes grados para campechanear (esa es otra posibilidad aun mas).
> 
> Edit... ya que estamos entrados en razones... si van a buscar el dato de la viscosidad (cSt, SU) de un aceite, busquen la viscosidad a 40C... que es una temperatura de operacion normal de una tijera/shock de MTB. Salvo muy raras excepciones en competicion (de DH, por cierto), un amortiguador de bici trabajara por arriba de esa temperatura.


[/QUOTE]

Cuando quieras lo pedimos, el problema es la importada. Aduana si te ha de venir chingando.

En amortiguadores traseros lo que recomiendo es como dice Warp seguir el cST a 40 grados celcius y fijarse mucho que el viscocity index sea algo (300 o más).

Muy buen link que Warp ya posteo:
http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/lowspeed.htm


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

lalocotequinta said:


> ...proxima vez que posteo tratare de consultar primero contigo para ver si uso la terminologia correcto. Mea culpa


No lo digo para joder, pero si yo no te lo digo otra persona lo hará. Cuando eres quisquilloso con estas cosas es siempre mejor usar la correcta terminología que te puede salvar de comprar un aceite incorrecto y tener mal performance (por ejemplo si pones aceite de suspension delantera a un amortiguador). :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hablando de aspectos tecnicos de shocks y forks, en estos dias me pasó una triste experiencia, en donde me doy cuenta que todavia aqui en Mexico estamos muy atrasados :nonod: 

Llevé una tijera Rock Shox Reba 2009 de 100 mm de recorrido, para que le hicieran el ajuste interno y la extendieran a 120 mm.

Y cual fue mi sorpresa que la lleve a 3 diferentes talleres y/o tiendas especializadas de bicis y nadie supó hacer el trabajo :madman: :madman: :madman: :cryin: 

Unos no tenian ni idea de que se pudiera cambiar internamente el recorrido, otros si sabian que se podia cambiar pero no estaban seguros de como, y otro dijo que si podia que se la dejara unas horas y cuando regrese me dijo, no pues no se pudo, esque esta no es como las de antes que eran mas faciles :nono: ut: 

Se me ocurrió una idea :idea: cuando venia de regreso con mi tijera frustrado, que entre warp y tacubaya, o alguien mas que le sepa deverian poner un PUSH Industries, a la mexicana y dar servicio y tunear tijeras y amortiguadores porque esto, que me paso a mi, lo he escuchado en varios otros amigos bikers con los que ruedo y tambien en este foro se publican muchas dudas y si falta quien de ese servicio y que no se tenga que enviar a USA con su costo y tramites correspondientes.

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Hablando de aspectos tecnicos de shocks y forks, en estos dias me pasó una triste experiencia, en donde me doy cuenta que todavia aqui en Mexico estamos muy atrasados :nonod:
> 
> Llevé una tijera Rock Shox Reba 2009 de 100 mm de recorrido, para que le hicieran el ajuste interno y la extendieran a 120 mm.
> 
> ...


Es la triste realidad...

A lo mejor el Tacu tiene mas chance que yo. Yo alguna vez lo pense pero entre el trabajo y mi familia, me es imposible.

Solo bajate el manual de SRAM de su pagina... es bien sencillo. A lo mejor hasta estan los videos en youtube. Las herramientas las encuentras en cualquier ferreteria de verguenza (home depot, por ejemplo) y el para el aceite del damper puedes usar Yamalube G5 (Yamaha), para el semi-bath algun multigrado sintetico de coche (yo traigo Castrol 5W30 o no me acuerdo si 15W40) y para el lado de aire comprate una almohadillita de Fox Float Fluid.. o usa el mismo aceite de coche.

Mucha gente no lo hace por falta de tiempo o interes... no es mas dificil que cambiar una rueda de un coche.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Hablando de aspectos tecnicos de shocks y forks, en estos dias me pasó una triste experiencia, en donde me doy cuenta que todavia aqui en Mexico estamos muy atrasados :nonod:
> 
> Llevé una tijera Rock Shox Reba 2009 de 100 mm de recorrido, para que le hicieran el ajuste interno y la extendieran a 120 mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> Hablando de aspectos tecnicos de shocks y forks, en estos dias me pasó una triste experiencia, en donde me doy cuenta que todavia aqui en Mexico estamos muy atrasados :nonod:
> 
> Llevé una tijera Rock Shox Reba 2009 de 100 mm de recorrido, para que le hicieran el ajuste interno y la extendieran a 120 mm.
> 
> ...


Definitivamente no es mala idea. Otro cuate con el que rodamos (Jesus) y yo hemos pensado en hacerlo, pero luego es un problema porque la gente prefiere correr sus suspensiones hasta que truenen... no existe la cultura del servicio preventivo.

Pero puede hacerse definitivamente, es cosa de stockear los retenes y los aceites y maquinar las piezas que se necesiten. Más que dinero (que si se necesita bastante) se necesita mucho tiempo.

Por el momento yo ofrezco mis servicios a quien lo desee para darle servicio a horquillas Marzocchi y Rockshox y amortiguadores Roco Coil y Fox DHX (Coil y Air) a quien lo desee.


----------

